# Travelling to Dover



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Travelling from North to Dover on 6 May 09 What would be the best route to avoide traffic


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

How can anyone predict the traffic-- but as it is a Wednesday A1- A12-M25 over the Bridge at Dartford and M2- A2 down to Dover

That way you are not on the Dreaded M25 to long


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Mavis, where are you going to via the A12 ?!

A1(in some places A1(M)-A14(Links the A1 to the M11)-M11-M25-A2-M2-A2 to Dover.

I know the M25 junction with the A12 very well as I sat there in 2001 for 3 hours waiting for recovery after a blow out on a rear tyre on my Bigfoot M/C!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Invicta said:


> Hi Mavis, where are you going to via the A12 ?!
> 
> A1(in some places A1(M)-A14(Links the A1 to the M11)-M11-M25-A2-M2-A2 to Dover.
> 
> I know the M25 junction with the A12 very well as I sat there in 2001 for 3 hours waiting for recovery after a blow out on a rear tyre on my Bigfoot M/C!


OOO have I got lost  
I always get muddlesd with the M11 and the M12 sooo sorry  
But you do agree it is the better route and that it gets you off that M25 quicker.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

At what sort of hour are you planning to be at the Dartford Crossing?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*North*

Depends where north is!

Sheffield?
Carlisle?

Trev.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Well starting fairly well north

M62 -A1 - A14 - M11 - M25 (only 17 miles only to Dartford ) M20

as far as I am concerned, I use this route whatever the day, whatever the time


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Thank you Geoff a perfect answer to what I asked


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Answer*



Patsy said:


> Thank you Geoff a perfect answer to what I asked


Yes arn't answers nice?

Trev.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Invicta and Geoff use the same route as myself From north nottinghamshire. Most roadworks are complete but can be holdups on Dartford crossing depending on time of day


M1 south of Sheffield may have serious delays roadworks for miles with 50 mph limit 
Dave P


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

I know this is the opposite way but when we come over to the UK heading for Stockport from Dover we head for M26/M25 so we don't use the dreaded Dartford crossing at all and we have never had a problem.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dover*

Hi

Where do you live though?

The 15 mile stretch of roadworks on the M1 runs from J28 (Mansfield) to just about J25. They always seem to have some bump or another in there too. 50 mph max with lots of cameras.

I prefer the M2 into Dover rather than the M20. M2 takes you straight in to Dover and is never used as an operation stack car park.

I wuld not even plan the journey, but have a listen to Sally Traffic on BBC Radio 2 on the day.

Without knowing where you are starting though, unable to advise.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Anywere north of Watford is North isn`t it

Dave P


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

StAubyns said:


> Well starting fairly well north
> 
> M62 -A1 - A14 - M11 - M25 (only 17 miles only to Dartford ) M20
> 
> as far as I am concerned, I use this route whatever the day, whatever the time


 I do exactly the same route when I have to go to do Dover from Leeds. But when possible I do hull/Zeebrugge more money but when you work out diesel/travel time, sat on M25 to get over dartford, the french fishermen playing silly devils etc,etc I bet their isnt much difference.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

randonneur said:


> I know this is the opposite way but when we come over to the UK heading for Stockport from Dover we head for M26/M25 so we don't use the dreaded Dartford crossing at all and we have never had a problem.


Thats an awful long drag round the M25 and the tail back of traffic around M3- M4 are very bad at times.
There isnt an easy answer when it comes to the M25 is there.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

I will be travelling from Stranrear.Quite happy with the Northern half its when I get below Manchester I get lost 

Thought I would ask for views re the best route to take but you all seem to have different opinions which is quite natural and understandable .

Looks like I will have to use the navagitor to get me there. 

To all who responded thank you it was appreciated.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Dover*

Well I assume from the other posts you are travelling South.
We are driving down on Tuesday 5th and our usual route from Staffordshire is M6 east, A14 Cambridge,M11,M25,then either the M2 or M20 depends how I feel.
We are staying at CC site BlackMore at Folkstone and across the Ogin via Norfolk Line on the 6th.

WE actually hate the drive to Dover but its a means to an end.

Have a good trip

Steve


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Try www.uk.map24.com

a total of 492 miles and route will take you on East side of M25

Cheers Dave P


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dover*

From your neck of the woods I would stick with the M6 and then on to the M1, M25, over the Dartford Bridge and then the A2/M2/A2.

I would not even worry about the M25 - if you get held up for 20 mins or so, it does not matter.

The other option is the M6. M2, M40 and then the south side of the M25, avoiding the Dartford Crossing. CCC site at Oxford might be an option for a night stop for you.

Depends now where you are stopping off en route, or hammering it straight through.

Russell


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

It would appear that the worst part of my journey would be from the M25 to Dover .Correct me if Im wrong . Would it be any better traffic ways if I travelled overnight 

I would travel during the day from Stranrear and stop for a break as far South as possible. Then continue to Dover overnight. Any suggestions were I should travel overnight. I hate traffic queues and will do anything to avoid them 

Ihope this makes sense and doesn,t confuse anyone 

Thank You


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have usually tried to miss M25 Mad Hour, but have never known which hour it was. Always booke half past six to half past seven evening ferries and usually been able to fit on ones up to an hour earlier.
Mind you for the 250 miles or so i allow 6 hours. allow for hold ups puncture etc. Always used A1 route as previous,joining just south of Doncaster You may wish to cross country on A66 to Scotch corner.
Clumber park cc on route about half way on your journey One mile or less from A1 / A57 junction
try a few routes on planners.
Have a nice trip


Dave P


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Patsy - it probably depends on your sailing time. If we go to Dover from Dumfries we always go M6/M42/M40 stop off at Oxford overnight then back on to M40/M25/M25 anticlockwise/M26/M20 overnight at Blackhorse Farm and not too exhausted to enjoy our first day in France. I worry a bit about being on time for the ferry so being nearby on the morning of sailing leaves me stress free  

Remember unlike here London does not stop for the night and rush hours are hours and hours if you see what I mean. Don't wear yourselves out before you get on hols. Try to enjoy the journey.

We leave on Wednesday for the Portsmouth - Caen crossing, but we usually go Hull/Zeebrugge as it avoids the long drag south. Stopping overnight at Winchester followed by an afternoon sailing. Can't wait.

What ever you decide to do I hope you enjoy your holiday.

Sue


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russ. You said.
_The other option is the M6. M2, M40 and then the south side of the M25, avoiding the Dartford Crossing. CCC site at Oxford might be an option for a night stop for you. _

I assume its a typo and you meant M6. M42. M40.

Thats the way I always go from the Wirral, been held up too many times at the Dartford crossing.

Cheers Sid


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

For years now, i find leaving my home at around 7.30m ,joining the M1 at j11 to the M25 never hade a spot of bother,not much traffic on the M25 after 8.00pm.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Routes*

Hello, someone near me!

We set off for Folkestone 9:30PM on Wednesday 8th April we arrived at the tunnel for 4am, managed to get on an earlie crossing.

We used the M60/M56/A556/M6/M1/M25/M20

On our return afte Easter, we arrived back off the tunnel @ 3:50PM

We came back

M20/M26/M25/M40/M42/M6/A556/M56/M60

We sometimes come back

A2/M25/M11 and then end up coming back through Cheterfield.

It realy depends what time of day or night it is, where the traffic jams are, what you are driving, who your passengers are (mine usualy don't like the bendy road over th'ills from M1 to Chesterfield).

However, on our last trip back we saw the police putting Operation Stack into operation due to the Calais Blockade. The trafiic jams though, not one solid were from The Tunnel at M20 as far back as at least the M25 at Heathrow, major delays for anyone heading out.

We have decided in future if there are just the two of us or a foresome where the other couple pay 1/2 we will use P&O Hull Zebrugge.

*It is 175 miles less or 350 return. 
*We get a minicruise into the bargain 
*Arrive fresh and ready for any long continental drive
*We can avoid the major bottlenecks and blackspots

Downside, its around £200 each way for 4 people in a cabin(£160 if you book the right day erly enough). If you pay for your crossings on the tunnel or ferries (we use Tesco Deals) then obviously you can knock that off the above making it easier.

EG:

Return Tunnel Crossing Cheapest is around £122 for a motorhome long stay. Deduct the £122 from the cheapest Hull-Zeebrugge at £320 and you are then around £198. Deduct £75 for the fuel saved and we should be around £123 additional cost for using the North Sea Ferry. I guess you could deduct some more for less wear and tear!.

Do many of us use the Stena link, Harwich to Hook of Hollnd with Tesco Deals?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi teenymob whats the cost of evening meal and breakfast on Hull Zeebrugge nowadays

Dave P


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

teemyob said:


> Do many of us use the Stena link, Harwich to Hook of Hollnd with Tesco Deals?


I used it just before Christmas, Nice crossing, friendly staff and lovely cabins. We visited Holland/Germany but it does put you a bit too far up if visiting France.

Whenever we have any tesco tokens in the future this will be our preferred route.

Pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Hoek*

Hello Pete,

Yes we used it coming back. Tesco Eurotunnel out Tesco Stena return. We were only touring Benelux. However, it only adds 80 miles to a French Cote D'Azur trip. Not bad if you live within easy reach of Harwhich and it avoids the M25 routes.

We can get the miles down to 230 from here and prefer it for Beneluxe.

Trev.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi

As a daily M25 traveller, which side you travel is pretty much dependent on the time of day.

If you were to go M6, M42, M40, you could listen to the traffic news and choose east or west side of the M25 should the need arise.

I NOW try and avoid the east side after 3pm due to the lenghty queues at the Dartford Crossing. These queues have doubled in length since the introduction of the toll increase. I now seem to start queuing just after the A12 by about 4pm

Doug


----------

